# z31 vg30e sohc intake and exhaust chamber size?



## Prozacmci (Apr 17, 2013)

Was wondering if anyone know what the intake and the exhaust chamber size for the z31 vg30e sohc is? Would be much appreciated if someone could tell me..


----------

